# How do Teva shoes fit/size compared to others?



## TimberSky (Sep 6, 2010)

I will probably end up ordering the Teva Pinner but can't find them locally to try on. I typically wear a 10.5 in my Merrell Moab and New Balance 992s for everyday/casual (although I run in the NBs even though they have a little extra room in the toes). I do have Adidas running shoes in a 10 that also fit. Trying to figure out which size to order in the Tevas.


----------



## MrPretty (Feb 22, 2012)

My Pinners fit about the same as all my other shoes, I wear the same size in all of them. They replaced a pair of Vans, and I also have some Nike and Asics running shoes. The overall fit of them is very similar to my pair of Vans (width, toe room, etc.).


----------



## TimberSky (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I actually have a pair of Vans that I never wear but I'll use those to size the Tevas


----------

